# Hello from Canada!



## Broom Hilda (Oct 23, 2010)

hi everyone, new to this forum. Guess I don't have to explain why I joined besides just saying I am an addict when it comes to Halloween and artistist people who are just as or even better at creating


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Broom Hilda!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Broom Hilda! Sounds like you'll fit in nicely.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Broom Hilda!


----------



## Broom Hilda (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcome !!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Broom Hilda!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

something to check out if you haven't all ready


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*welcome!*

Glad to have you!!!:jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. It's always nice to have fresh blood here.


----------

